# 1 Ballast runs 2 lights ???????



## ozman (May 27, 2009)

I was looking thru a old catalog when I ran across a device that will let you run 2 lights with 1 ballast,I do industrial maintenance for a living,Ive been talking to other maint. ppl at work and I think it is doable,I want to try,then I would be able to have another flower room with only 1 ballast possibly even increase my harvest size .
When I get it running I will post how it was done,or if somebody else knows how to do this please let me know 

thanx 

:watchplant::lama:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 27, 2009)

Yeah buy a Lumatek dual 600


----------



## Tater (May 28, 2009)

Or you could use a flipflop breaker and run two flowering rooms.


----------

